# RXNET_MSL_LISTENER_WAKELOCK draining my phone dry!



## CalPolyRock (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm using BetterBatteryStats to figure out what's draining my battery dry. I've done lots of searching to try to find out what RXNET_MSL_LISTENER_WAKELOCK is, but I only find it in a few logs posted and it's always near 0%.

Can anyone tell me what RXNET_MSL_LISTENER_WAKELOCK is and what causes it? Sometime during the day, maybe 15 min after being unplugged, or 3 hours after being unplugged (it appears to be random), this wakelock will "turn on" and the only way I've been able to stop it is with a reboot. This wakelock keeps my phone awake, even if the screen is off, and therefore, it never enters a deep sleep once the the wakelock appears.

Any suggestions besides wiping and slowly adding each app, one at a time (~100 apps). I don't want to go down that path unless I absolutely have to.

I'm running a Droid Charge rooted with TweakStock 2.1 ROM on PBJ 5/24 kernel. It seems like it started when I moved from the stock FP1 kernel to PBJ 5/4 kernel. Or, when I went from PBJ 5/4 to 5/24. Has anyone else notice any issues?

Here's a potential related or unreleated issue...
It seem like I still need to run AutoKiller even on 5/24. Everything seems to be run smoothly, but randomly the wakelock will get "stuck" and there goes my battery in a couple hours.

Thanks!


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

It is related to the radio, but I don't have a way to really track it down specifically ATM. I know that it isn't the solution that you're looking for, but you could try to create a backup, wipe everything, and then see if it happens to you again after wiping (install/setup as little as possible). If it doesn't happen, it may be all good. If it does happen again, it may indicate an issue somewhere. Something else you could try is getting a full logcat and also the output of dmesg and looking through them to see if you can find the wakelock, or what is triggering it there.


----------

